#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  ruqya voor sihr

## Moslima77

Sihr komt veel voor helaas

----------


## muslima_

Barakkallaahoe fiekii, zuster.. ben je zeker dat deze man elkel roqia leest??

----------


## Moslima77

> Barakkallaahoe fiekii, zuster.. ben je zeker dat deze man elkel roqia leest??


ik ben er zeker van ik ken veel mensen die door hem en allah swt genezen zijn. Maschallah, hij gebruikt alleen koran voor de genezing.

----------


## Abu Moesa

Salaam alaykum warahmatallahi wa barakatu, ik zal me zelf even voorstellen, Abu Moesa uit belgi, ik doe ruqya fisabillilah naar de gewenste plaats in zoverre redelijk mogelijk.
Nu waarom plaats ik een reactie? Aangezien ik de tevredenheid van Allah soubhana wa ta3la wil, dien ik mij hier dan ook aan te houden.
Waar? Belgi, Antwerpen
Hoe? 0484/967/785
Prijs? Fisabillilah
Gelieve deze nummer dan ook door tegeven aan degene die in nood zijn van ruqya inshAllah.

JazakAllahu ghayran.

----------


## hayat--10

> een imaam uit antwerpen is heel erg goed hij heeft al heel veel mensen genezen van sihr jinn en boze oog. telefoonnummer 0032494234377


Heey ik heb echt hulp nodig, weet niet juist wat ik heb maar er is wel wat mis met mij.
Ben van antwerpen centrum, hoe heet hij en van waar is hij ?

----------


## hayat--10

> Salaam alaykum warahmatallahi wa barakatu, ik zal me zelf even voorstellen, Abu Moesa uit belgi, ik doe ruqya fisabillilah naar de gewenste plaats in zoverre redelijk mogelijk.
> Nu waarom plaats ik een reactie? Aangezien ik de tevredenheid van Allah soubhana wa ta3la wil, dien ik mij hier dan ook aan te houden.
> Waar? Belgi, Antwerpen
> Hoe? 0484/967/785
> Prijs? Fisabillilah
> Gelieve deze nummer dan ook door tegeven aan degene die in nood zijn van ruqya inshAllah.
> 
> JazakAllahu ghayran.


Zou u eventueel kunnen komen naar Borgerhout.

----------


## AbuMousa

Ik kan niet op mijn oude account van Abu Moesa, maar u kan mij bellen inshaa allaah, zou u eventueel nu kunnen bellen/smsen?

----------


## flowerbom

ik ga zeker je nr opslaan.

----------


## Abo Adam

> Heey ik heb echt hulp nodig, weet niet juist wat ik heb maar er is wel wat mis met mij.
> Ben van antwerpen centrum, hoe heet hij en van waar is hij ?


Beste zusters en broeders, er is een RAQI die macha Allah goed is, hij is actief in Belgi heeft veel ervaring.
Hij vraagt wel 80euro. Met de wil van Allah heeft hij veel mensen geholpen, veel tovenaars hebben bang van hem omdat hij ze met de wil van Allah kapot maakt. Moge Allah soubhana wata'ala hem beschermen en sterkte geven.
wasalamoe'alaykoem.

----------


## Mimount101

Salaam heb een vraag mijn broer hebben ze siher gedaan door zijn ex vrouw hij was zo gezonde jongen maar nu herkennen we hem niet meer kan hij genezen .hij komt niet buiten alleen snachts overdag komt hij met zijn help helemaal dicht en als hij praat met ons doet hij de helm niet af we praten tegen iemand due we niet kunnen zien . We zijn naar twee refki s gaan . Maar niks we zijn ten einde raad

----------


## abdel42

Salaam ,deze nr klopt niet 
Kan iemand miss een goede nr geven
Barak allaho fikom

----------


## abdel42

deze nr van abu moesa doet het niet ,heb het een paar keer geprobeerd

----------


## Lieve dame34

> Salaam heb een vraag mijn broer hebben ze siher gedaan door zijn ex vrouw hij was zo gezonde jongen maar nu herkennen we hem niet meer kan hij genezen .hij komt niet buiten alleen snachts overdag komt hij met zijn help helemaal dicht en als hij praat met ons doet hij de helm niet af we praten tegen iemand due we niet kunnen zien . We zijn naar twee refki s gaan . Maar niks we zijn ten einde raad


Hallo 

Zou je aub zn nr willen achter laten waar hij op te bereiken is 
Bedankt

----------


## ouadihlazaar

Ik doe roqya in sha Allah

----------


## ouadihlazaar

Ik ben beschikbaar om roqya te 

u kan mij berijken op [email protected]. 
Stuur mail met telefoonnummer dan bel ik u terug in sha Allah. Salama

----------


## ouadihlazaar

Heeft iemand al geholpen

----------


## hak1978

Roqia is goed Alhamdoelilah zeker en vast Alhamdoelilah

----------


## Deena2018

> Beste zusters en broeders, er is een RAQI die macha Allah goed is, hij is actief in Belgi heeft veel ervaring.
> Hij vraagt wel 80euro. Met de wil van Allah heeft hij veel mensen geholpen, veel tovenaars hebben bang van hem omdat hij ze met de wil van Allah kapot maakt. Moge Allah soubhana wata'ala hem beschermen en sterkte geven.
> wasalamoe'alaykoem.


Heb je voor mij de nummer? Soukran

----------


## Wbaali

Heb je voor mij aub ook zijn telefoon nummer? Is echt dringend.
Indien jij hem hebt wil jij die naar mij mailen op [email protected]

Moge Allah jou behoeden voor al het negatieve.

Grt

----------


## Salam8180

Wa Salam alaikom 

De beste roqia s de roqya die jezelf doet alle dagen 2 uurtjes op jezelf lezen

----------


## Salam8180

Tegenwoordig weinig betrouwbare imams en het beste voor vind ik dat je op jezelf of je partner zelf roqya leest ik doe dit bericht jezelf en mijn vrouw .en hmdlh echt voelen ons veel beter omdat sjatans e djinns kunnen niet tegen het woord van Allah .

----------


## Aysa33

> Heb je voor mij de nummer? Soukran


Heb je voor mij nummer van deze belgische rokja

----------


## kabour

*Wat kan een djinn/geest allemaal doen?*
*Sihr/zwarte magie is een taak die djinn/geest uitvoert. en djinn is een vijand die uitgeschakeld moet worden en dat is onmogelijk zonder Hikma/gave anders is rokia geld en tijd verspilling. Sommige mensen hebben rokia meer dan 20 jaar lang gedaan maar zonder verbetering en djinn weigert te vetrekken, want hij weet dat hij de winnaar in strijd met nep raki of onwetend imam.*
*een djinn/geest* *kan** verdriet veroorzaken, depressie, angst,* *paniekaanvallen, onrust, ruzie, boosheid, agressie, abnormale woede, nachtmerries, de hele tijd negatieve pikeren, eenzaamheid, afgesloten van buiten wereld en familie, luiheid, geen zin om je te wassen of te douchen, geen zin in gemeenschap, Moeilijk kunnen slapen, lastig gevallen in slaap, geen zin in het leven, zelfmoord gedachten, huilen zonder reden, psychische en lichamelijk klachten, hart kloppingen, hoofdpijn, migraine, pijn ergens in het lichaam, spierziektes,* *Spierkrampen, gedeeltelijk of geheel verlammingen,* *Tintelingen, benauwdheid, obstakels en blokkades om niet te trouwen en werken, twijfel, l was was, schizofrenie, tegen zichzelf praten, paranoia, influisteringen (was was) stem horen, Hallucinatie, veel kijken in de spiegel, ADHD/ADD, Kinderen met moeilijk gedrag, soms wordt gezin als autisme of gedrag stoornis , anorexia wordt soms door djinns veroorzaakt, Complete/zwaar of gedeeltelijke bezetenheid, Beweging in buik, veel boeren, huwelijksproblemen, frustratie en ruzie, kinderwens onmogelijk maken door miskramen te veroorzaken, Meisjes/ Jongens die zomaar van huis weg lopen, voelen alsof* *net opgejaagd wordt, blauwe plekken en* *krasjes op het lichaam, Schrik van geluiden, verloofde niet verdragen.*
*Hebt u een of meer deze symptomen en volgens artsen en specialisten zijn onverklaarbaar klachten en konden niks voor betekenen, Verlies de hoop niet. Kans is groot dat u geneest.*
*Als blijkt dat de persoon is getroffen door sihr/zwarte magie of bezeten door djinns. Verlossing van djinns/geest (bi idni Lah) is 100% gegarandeerd en Allah is getuig.* 
*Mensen die deze klachten en symptomen herkennen en zijn meerder malen bij imams en rakis zijn geweest zonder resultaat.*
*Ik de Raki Abdelhakim, Dankzij een gave/Hikma die Allah heeft geschonken kan ik mensen helpen om verlost worden van djinns binnen een uur en met slechts 1 sessie. Aanwijzig zijn of op afstand overal op aarde.* 
*Opmerking: tijdens de rokia/behandeling 99,99% niemand gaat flauw vallen of schreeuwen. Dat noem ik Hikma/gave. Allah schenkt Hikma/gave aan wie hij wil.*
*Tel/WhatsApp : 0031 6 84 13 21 21 email: [email protected]*

----------


## Licht-Op

Jij hier boven, ben je ook weer een van de oplichters is zogenaamd alles kunnen. 

En niet te vergeten de de Euro's die ontvangt van je oplichting praktijken. 

En wat doe je met zulke personen, gewoon heel eenvoudig  :plet:

----------


## kabour

*Iedereen die lijdt aan zwarte magie/sihr/voodoo/tovenarij/hekserij en door de satan/shaytan/djinn/duivel/demon is bezeten, kan ik ze met een sessie maar helpen. Aan iedereen die zoekt genezing bij een raki of imam.*

*Bij de Heer van de hemel en de aarde* - *dit is inderdaad de waarheid zoals gij spreekt*. Koran soerat A-ddaariyaat 23
*Aan iedereen die slachtoffer is geworden* van oplichters, kwakzalvers en Vervloekte tovenaars. en aan ieder wijs mens die Allah hem op het rechter pad heeft gewezen en kennis wil opdoen van de geheimen van zwarte magie/voodoo/sihr/tovenarij en de wereld van djinn en geheimen van roqia /rokia/roekya/genezing.
doe ik het verzoek om de hele tekst te lezen.
Ik zoek toevlucht bij Allah tegen de satan/shaytan en haters en jaloers. Degenen die ons zonder bewijs beschuldigen
ik De *raki Abdelhakim*, wil ik vragen beantwoorden van twijfels zoals iemand die de bozen hebben neergeveld op de aarde in een toestand van verbijstering. (hij is als een hond: als gij hem achtervolgt laat deze zijn tong (uit de bek) hangen en indien gij hem met rust laat steekt hij ook zijn tong uit. Dit is het geval van de mensen, die Onze tekenen verloochenen. Vertel daarom deze gelijkenis opdat zij mogen nadenken) Koran soerat Al-Aa'raaf 176
Ze denken dat ze alles weten . zijn als een ezel die boeken draagt. Slecht is de staat van het volk dat de tekenen van Allah verwerpt. En Allah leidt het onrechtvaardige volk niet. Koran soerat al djomoe3a 5
Wie kan beweren dat ik behalve de koran verzen citeer tijdens rokia/roekya/behandeling daag ik bij deze uit dat publiekelijk te verklaren en Allah vervloekt de leugenaars.

*Beste mensen en Rakis/imams*, wie ons wil overtuigen uit de koran dat een behandeling met alleen koran verzen zonder Hikma , djinn uit het lichaam van een mens kan *verdrijven, zonder dat djinn op een later moment naar het lichaam terugkeert*? 
Als dat door iemand wordt beweert dan is de vraag waarom de zieken meerdere keren een raki/imam bezoeken voor behandeling zonder dat er enig resultaat is. Er zijn zelfs zieken die jaren onder behandeling van een raki/imam zijn zonder genezing/resultaat. Zo blijft de zieke lijden en verliest hij zijn vertrouwen in de koran en de hoop op de macht van Allah swt. 
om hem te genezen. Het moet *de juiste manier*/oorzaak (sabab) zijn. De mensen en Rakis/imams denken dat ze alles weten. Maar in feite weet mens niet alles over de wereld van djinn. De situatie van een zieke is vergelijkbaar met een bank. In de bank zit geld. De bank heeft een gesloten deur en een bewaker. De vraag is: hoe komen we bij het geld? Het eerste wat er gedaan moet worden om bij het geld te komen, is de bewaker weghalen/uitschakelen , daarna de deur openen als we de juiste sleutel hebben en of de deur openbreken/forceren . Pas daarna kunnen we bij het geld komen.
De bank is in deze metafoor de zieke mens, het geld is de sihr/zwarte magie en de juiste sleutel is *AL HIKMA+DE KORAN* (bepaalde soerat ,aantal en volgorde) en de bewaker is de duivel/shaytan/djinn . Eerst moet de djinn weggejaagd worden, dat is alleen mogelijk als de raki/imam over bijzonder gaven/ *AL HIKMA* beschikt die hem door Allah zijn geschonken om de duivels/shayatin/djinns te verdrijven uit het lichaam van de zieke en dat voor altijd. Zij die beweren dat Allah ons de macht van Soulayman, vrede zij met hem, heeft geschonken, zijn leugenaars en onwetend en hebben geen weet 
van de betekenis van de koranverzen. toen Soulayman zijn smeekbede tot Allah richtte en zei: "O mijn Heer, vergeef mij, en schenk mij een koninkrijk hetwelk na mij voor niemand anders is; zeker, Gij zijt de Milddadige." 
Wij onderwierpen de wind aan hem, die op zijn gebod waaide waarheen hij wilde, En shayatin waarvan bouwers en duikers, Als ook anderen, die met ketenen geboeid waren.
Dus Allah heeft hem wind En shayatin waarvan bouwers en duikers onderworpen.
De djinn komt bij de mens door zijn eigen macht, egosme, onrecht of is hij gedwongen dat te doen door de tovenaar/hekserij, *en wie door dwang in een lichaam komt, kan uitsluitend door tegenmacht worden verdreven*.
En voorbereid alle mogelijke *strijdkrachten* en vastgehouden paarden voor hen gereed, waarmee jullie de vijand van Allah en uw vijand laten schrikken. soerat Al-An'faal 60

Gaat tot hen terug, want wij zullen zeker tot hen komen met scharen waartegen zij geen macht zullen hebben, wij zullen hen met ontering daaruit verdrijven en zij zullen vernederd worden." Koran soerat naml 27

Een rechter met de wet in de hand is een machtig mens, maar zonder politie macht kan de rechtende wet niet toepassen. Hij kan zelfs niet een klein crimineel een straf opleggen. Ook de Raki/imam kan niets beginnen tegen duivels/djinn. De Raki/imam is wel sterk met de koran, maar zonder *AL HIKMA/* de kracht en steun van Allah kan hij de duivel/djinn niet uit een ziek lichaam *verdrijven zonder terug keer*. De Raki/imam kan uren en dagen uit de koran reciteren, maar de djinn verlaat het zieke lichaam hooguit tijdens de behandeling en keert later terug in het lichaam, tot dat de Raki/imam en de zieke wanhopige worden. Sommige Rakis/imams kennen hun mislukte behandeling niet en maken de zieke wijs dat hij lijdt aan een niet bestaande ziekte of aan een ander psychische aandoening (l was was) tot dat de zieke de behandeling uit waanhoop staakt. Velen denken dat het citeren van koranverzen sihr ongedaan maakt en de djinn uit het lichaam verdrijft en dat is niet waar. opgehangen Sihr aan een boom, of begraven of is in zee gedumpt deze worden bewaakt door een shaytan/djinn, en zolang de djinn en de bewaker van sihr niet verdreven zijn, *is niet mogelijk dat de persoon genees*t .
De satan/shaytan/duivel/djinn is als een splinter/doorn in het lichaam van een mens. moet eerst de splinter/doorn worden verwijderd. Daarna pas kan de behandeling met de koran beginnen en vervolgens de genezing. bi idni Lah.
Beste mensen/ imams/Rakis, Ik *de Raki Abdelhakim* verklaar hierbij publiekelijk en voor iedereen die het wil horen, als jullie tien mensen hebben, die door geesten zijn bezeten en de geesten weigeren hun lichamen te verlaten, ik ben bereid voor de ogen van iedereen, bi idni Lah met Allah swil en kracht en genade, en uitsluitend met koran binnen een uur de geesten uit hun lichaam te verdrijven en voor altijd zonder terug keer. En de vloek van Allah zit op de leugenaars.

Iedereen die lijdt aan en sihr/voodoo/zwarte magie en door de satan/shaytan/djinn/demon is bezeten, kan ik ze met *een sessie maar* uit het lichaam verdrijven, ook op afstand en Allah is getuig . Ik help ook bi idni Lah kinderen met moeilijk gedrag/ADHD die zijn geraakt door lmas en stoornissen, uitblijven van huwelijken, impotentie, het kweken van haat door middel van Sihr in een huwelijk, het verlaten van de echtelijk huis, het verlies van foetus door djinn, door Sihr in de hand gewerkt tegenslagen in het leven, moeilijk te genezen aandoeningen die sihr als oorzaak hebben, aanhoudend depressie, angst, fobie, vreesnachtmerries, (epilepsie die door djinn is veroorzaakt), Het weg krijgen en verdrijven van shayatin uit huizen, kamers en gebouwen ongeacht het soort en aantal geesten. Het behandelen van zieken volgens hun wens, *in hun anwijzegheid of op afstand*. De behandeling is uitsluitend met de koran. Geloof en vertrouw in Allah en in zijn macht is een vereiste. *Hij is de ware genezer*. Ik beweer niet wonderen te verrichten en ik ben geen helderziende. Ik kan wel bi idni Lah met *AL HIKMA* shaytan/djinn/ geest uit een menselijk lichaam verdrijven *met een sessie maar*. Sporen van djinn en Sihr kan uitsluitende met de koran ongedaan worden gemaakt. *Koran voor het lichaam en AL HIKMA/macht voor djinn*. 

*Oproep aan alle rakis/imams op arde* en aan allen die door een geest/djinn/duivel zijn geraakt of slachtoffer zijn van een opstandige geest: uit wraak u kunt in een uur/sessie bevrijd en verlost van geesten in uw omgeving verdrijven ook op afstand. Allah is getuige van mijn woorden.

*Oproep aan psychiaters en psychiatrisch klinieken*. 
Veel patinten die aanhoudend vrees, angst, fobie, lijden, gespleten persoonlijkheid, schizofrenie, pogingen tot zelfdoding zijn aandoeningen die vaak te maken hebben met sihr/zwarte magie/voodoo/hekserij en of getroffen/ bezeten zijn door geest/djinn/duivel. Met kennis en de wijsheid die Allah mij heeft geschonken, kan ik vaststellen of de ziekte van de persoon medisch is, geestelijk is of combinatie van beiden is. Als de ziekte van een persoon is veroorzaakt door sihr/zwarte magie/voodoo/hekserij of een geest, kan de persoon met koran in een uur worden genezen door het weg krijgen van de duivel/djinn uit zijn lichaam.
*Ieder zieke persoon* die in de macht van Allah vertrouwt en zich door mij laat behandelen, geef ik bi idni Lah *de garantie* 
*om de geesten voor altijd uit zijn lichaam te verwijderen* ongeacht de aantal geesten en ongeacht hun macht en soort.

(Zweer bij de Heer van de hemel en de aarde ? dit is inderdaad de waarheid zoals gij spreekt) Koran. 
(Voorzeker de genade is in Allahs handen, Hij geeft deze aan wie Hij wil. En Allah is de Heer van grote genade. Koran Allah heeft verordend: ?Voorwaar Ik en Mijn boodschappers zullen zegevieren.? Voorzeker Allah is Sterk, Almachtig.
En van de Koran openbaren Wij hetgeen een geneesmiddel en een genade is voor de gelovigen.) koran
(En zeg: ?Mijn Heer, bij U zoek ik mijn toevlucht tegen de inblazingen der duivelen. En bij U mijn Heer zoek ik mijn toevlucht, opdat zij niet bij mij komen.?) koran
*Tel/WhatsApp: 0031 6 84 13 21 21 email: [email protected]*
*Allah is getuig dat de waarheid is gesproken in de tekst.*

----------

